# The system has been shut down



## chippy (25 Oct 2008)

Hi,can anyone help me please,my laptop has shut down with a blue screen showing a fatal system error. Can i reboot or fix this problem myself? Any help most appreciated, Chippy


----------



## hatfield (25 Oct 2008)

reinstall your operating system ?

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/operatingsystems/ss/instxpclean1.htm

http://tweakhound.com/xp/installxp/installXP1.htm


----------



## chippy (25 Oct 2008)

*My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

Hi to all can anyone advise me please.My laptop is showing a blue screen with stop:c000021a[fatal System Error]The windows logon Process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc0000135 [0x00000000 0x00000000].The system has been shut down. My question, is there a way of fixing this problem myself,any help most appreciated.Chippy


----------



## D8Lady (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

Your operating system crashed. Also known as the blue screen of death. All you can do is power off and reboot. It should recover ok.


----------



## chippy (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

Im afraid ive tried the rebooting and more several times but to of no avail?


----------



## Dodd (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

Hi.
Do you have the discs that come with the laptop or an xp/vista disc.
You can put the disc in and run a repair program.

Cheers.


----------



## mathepac (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

FYI - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Screen_of_Death

Article also contains links to possible causes / fixes.


----------



## kada_fd (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*

if you have installed anything latley that might have done some damage...when your rebooting try and see if it will start in safe mode..then go and delete or remove it, or see if you can do a system recovery ...choose a date previously to a time when the computer was running normaly and roll it back to then, i used to get the BSOD screen before too but it was because my computer was over heating..to fix that i had to take laptop apart and remove fluff and dust that had built up in the fan, good luck with it...keep trying and hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*



chippy said:


> Im afraid ive tried the rebooting and more several times but to of no avail?


 
Chippy,

I have merged your two threads on the same subject. Please refrain from duplicating threads as this is in breach of


----------



## Blinder (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: My laptop has shutdown,blue screen showing.*



chippy said:


> My laptop is showing a blue screen with stop:c000021a[fatal System Error]The windows logon Process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc0000135 [0x00000000 0x00000000].The system has been shut down.



Have a look at the suggested solution on the microsoft site here or the solution posted here..


----------



## chippy (26 Oct 2008)

Thankyou for everyone,s help most appreciated!!!! Chippy


----------

